# Ignoring Doctor's RX for colonoscopy prep



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the replies regarding the necessity (or not) of using magnesium citrate in addition to Nulytely for a colonoscopy prep. Based on those responses in addition to friends I 've asked, I've decided NOT to use the magnesium citrate and only use the Nulytely--bad enough huh? Then I'm planning to lie about it when I get there. Now my problem is how frightened I am about the whole thing. I worry about how much pain I will feel. I think you will tell me that the Verced takes care of that by making you unable to recall the (painful?) event. But then where does that experience go? As a psychologist who believes in the existence of an unconscious, I figure the experience must "reside" there like any other repressed memory. I know this might sound wierd,but as a result of my work and my own personal experience in psychotherapy this worries me. These sorts of repressed memories can cause real psychological trouble. Any thoughts?I'm also worried about some other wierd things: how much is my privacy respected (in the waiting room in front of other patients, for example or in the recovery room)? will the doctor and those assisting be kind? how creepy does it feel to suddenly "come to" after the verced? As you can see I'm pretty freaked out this impending appointment coming up on Wednesday (June 25) and if anyone could respond to some of these concerns, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I can't answer your questions about the repressed memory but they do intrigue me. I have had a colonoscopy and the versad did wipe out any memory of it. I am curious if I these unconscious memories affect me in any way. I know that I have memories of one of my surgeries, though the surgeon says that it is impossible. Maybe this is something like what you are talking about?As far as the privacy issue: if you are going to a well respected clinic / hospital your privacy and dignity will be of utmost concern. You will not be humiliated or put through anything like that. And the staff usually are kind. I have not run into any mean people at all; maybe a little detached, but never outright mean. Waking up after the versad was no big deal for me - you just become aware of things - but you are very, very groggy. I went back to work afterwards and have no memory of doing so. Only of throwing up right before I was to go home (about 4 hours or so after the procedure).I betcha it will go fine. Try not to worry about it. For me the prep the night before was many times worse than the procedure. Good luck, I a hope no bad news is given.LaurieJ


----------

